# 9/11-Roadtrip: Ralph Fiennes wird Michael Jackson spielen



## CarolaHo (27. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *9/11-Roadtrip: Ralph Fiennes wird Michael Jackson spielen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 9/11-Roadtrip: Ralph Fiennes wird Michael Jackson spielen


----------



## lars9401 (27. Januar 2016)

Das da oben ist aber Joseph Fiennes und nicht Ralph. Im Text steht es dann richtig.

Und es war auch nicht Ralph der in Hercules mitgespielt hat.


----------

